# Relocating from CT to Dubai



## zmh (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out the comparisons between the 2. I have tried googling it online but haven't found anything to use as a guide.

I suppose my main question would be how to compare what one is currently earning in US to Dubai? I hear the cost of living there is much higher but what exactly is "higher"?

Also how about the schooling system? I have 2 boys...one is starting KG in the fall and other will be in pre-school. Health insurance, cars (lease/buy options) etc?

Any and all thoughts and suggestion are welcome.

Thanks.......


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Read the stickys. 

CT is very confusing - to me it means Cape Town.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Americans tend to assume people know their state abbreviations.  It is conneticut. 

Being from the north east, your prices may be a bit higher then what I am accustomed to. I had sticker shock to say the least when I came here. Most vegetables and fruits are about double what it is in the usa. I think I paid 20 dirhams for a head of lettuce the other day. I get that for unde 3.67/1$ where I am from in the usa. Asapargus I got last week and I was AMAZED at the price still, after 15 months. If you will eat non american/westernized food, it will bring your bill down a bit. Meat is about double what I am used to as well. Stil, no matter what, groceries are quite high. One person isnt a huge issue but four member household might add up. 

Bring an unlocked cell phone. Cheap phones are REALLY cheap. Like 5$/19dirhams... But PDA/Smart phones are CRAZY expensives. Like 5x the price that you find in the usa. You have to sign plans in the usa and do not do that here but the price of cell phone service is high as well. Do not expect alot of minutes. But most people use skype or a messenger of some sort to call back to 'home'. Research blocks in voip before coming over here.

You will be looking at about 35,000 dirhams a year on average for most of the schools. I think that will go to like 38,000 dirhams once they are past KG for the next few years, then it goes up in tiers after that. Some schools are more expensive and some are less expensive. 

Most expats have health insurance covered by their company. You should try to include this in the package. Elphaba can advice on this if you are not able to. She is a moderator on the forum but hasnt been as active lately. If you find you need her assistance, please do remember that she is a great resource. 

I would strongly suggest in not purchasing the first few months. Decide if you can handle living here. Many americans come and do not adjust well to dubai. Something like a corolla or a civic you can get for around 2000 dirhams a month on a month to mont lease. I wouldnt haul my children around in that here though. A small suv you will be looking at about 3000 dirhams a month. When you wish to purchase, you will be able to. They do not have a credit rating like the usa but use what you get paid here to secure the loan. They have good options on buyiing including service and other things for years on end... trying to get people to buy. There are MANY used auto's that are about a year old. Will tend to see people stay a year or 3 or 4 (IMO). Alot of people do not want to buy used vehicles because this is such a throw away society and people do not tend to take care of their vehicles well. If you are going to buy used, do some investigating on the car and make sure you drive it a bit and check for anything leaking or eroded. Especially suvs. Off roading out in the desert is harsh on a vehicle.

It really is important to get a good package. 

Have you been to Dubai before?


----------



## zmh (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks! All of this has helped tremendously....
I do realise I should have been more clear in terming CT as Connecticut 

And yes I have visited Dubai a few times before but that was more than 6-7 yrs and only for a couple of days each time and that too before I had my boys etc. 

By a small SUV do you mean a Honda Pilot kind or...? And if that goes for about 3000 a month I am assuming something bigger like a german 4 door would be 4000? 

I did not realize groceries would be THAT expensive. From what I gathered from Google before joining here was that most expensive is renting. Do you have any idea how much 3 bed villas and apts go for? And what areas to look for? I was thinking Jumeriah since that seems to be "closer" to the American School. Am I right? 

Thanks for the cell phone info....wouldn't have thought of doing that....will def keep that in mind....

Am I correct in assuming that cable, TV and internet etc are pretty much at par with the US...e.g. channel choices, speed of internet etc?

What is the driving like there? I hear its the same as the US in terms of following the rules and law etc...

And are there any communities for families? Or do we just land there and best of luck to us kind of a deal?

I am really grateful for you providing all this info...and of course if I am being a nuisance with all my questions you dont have to answer! 

And why dont you like it there? ANY particular reason or just have not taken to the place? Would love some insight into that.....

Thanks a mill....


----------



## zmh (Feb 24, 2011)

wandabug said:


> Read the stickys.
> 
> CT is very confusing - to me it means Cape Town.


Sorry I mean Connecticut!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

zmh said:


> Thanks! All of this has helped tremendously....
> I do realise I should have been more clear in terming CT as Connecticut
> 
> And yes I have visited Dubai a few times before but that was more than 6-7 yrs and only for a couple of days each time and that too before I had my boys etc.
> ...



See above.


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm a bit confused, do you have a job offer here or are you just wondering in general, because it really depends on your job package. If you post general details about your package (ie how much you'll make, if education/housing is paid for, etc) and where in Dubai you'll be working, then we can advise you better.

We are a family of 5, and for us generally gas (petrol), local produce, bottled water/soda and healthcare are cheaper. The biggest expenses are housing and school. We generally spend about 700 dirhams a week on our shopping and eat out 2x a week.

I have to say the quality of meat is VERY poor. Almost all of it (red meat) is imported from Brazil, NZ and Australia..which means you can't buy and freeze (it's already pre-frozen).

Re: Schools
There are more options than just American School of Dubai. ASD is highly regarded and a non-profit school, but it's also the most expensive. Their new campus is gorgeous! Getting a place for kindergarten and 1st/2nd grades are the hardest. If you are planning on moving, you should call all the schools NOW (like jynxgirl said). ASD has a lost more space now that they've moved into their new campus, but it's still hard. Also, for your little one, pre-school is not mandatory and it's expensive. There are tons of nursery schools (equiv. to pre-school), but if your wife isn't working, she can easily stay home w/ the child and take him out to the many indoor play centres/playgroups in Dubai for socialization.

Here's the contact details of other private American curriculum schools (Bradenton, Universal American, Dubai American Academy, etc).
Dubai International Schools: US Curriculum - AngloINFO, in Dubai, UAE

You shouldn't rule out IB curriculum schools either. They run on a similar grade scale as US curriculum (whereas the UK schools run on 13 grade levels).

You can PM me if you like...moving is such a complicated thing when you factor in kids.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Groceries can be expensive or cheap depending on what you buy. Local dairy products are not expensive, neither are locally packed juices or sodas.
OTTH, stuff like imported cookies or vegetables flown in from Europe will be expensive


----------

